# High Legh with Birchy and Gary



## louise_a (Nov 18, 2012)

On a cold brighyt morning we assembled at High Legh, me in my thermals, Gary in a tee shirt!
There was still a lot of frosty on the ground when we started, happily all the tees and greens were in use although the fairways were wet in places. Gray and Birchy played really well on the first 9, Gary was +2 after 8 & Birchy +5 both well below handicap and then we played the 9th, A large tree forced drives to the right and both ended up in a mess and ended up scoring 8 each. Birchy scored 20 points, Gary 18 on the front 9 despite the 9th. Neither scored as well on the back nine and they both finished with 34 points.
Myself, well I hit my drive and lomg irons reasonably well but my short game was atrocious, often taking 4 or even 5 to get down when with 50yds and less of the green, although I did birdie one of the par 4s, my sorry total was a mere 28 points.

The course is pretty flat in the main, with quite a number of streams and ponds and also a good number of doglegs to make it more interesting, Its is also quite short (SSS of 66 against a par of 70 off the yellows).


It was an enjoyable day although we took well over 4 hours due mostly to the slow play of the 4 ball in front of us.
Thanks to Birchy and Gary for the company.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 18, 2012)

Was a decent track and an enjoyable round, thanks for the company guys . As the report above states i was playing solid until the 9th but after playing that like a tool proceeded to stumble round the back 9 like a pensioner who had dropped his glasses. 

Course was in good nick for this time of year and greens run pretty quick especially for winter time.

P.S That picture does me no favours, i promise im not that ugly in real life


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 18, 2012)

really enjoyed today. its put a hunger on me now as i wait for the roast to be ready. great to meet louise and birchy  


the day started off cold and louise had a good laugh at me in my short slieves to begin with. as she says, everything was honkey dorey still a sliced drive into a group of trees ment i lost the ball in the leaves. my card dwindled from there and even managed to miss a 2ft birdie putt on the 14th. some nice shots played by us all. 

if i can get louise to hit a hybrid sometime i think she could shave a few shots off her handicap in now time. very impressed by her 5 iron shots today. if only i could hit them as well and as straight! 

course was in good nick. i managed to avoid most of the hazards. cant comment on the bunkers as i wasnt in any   lovely clubhouse and the greens were great. nice roll and quick. louise wasnt impressed but as she knows, she has high standards. 

thanks again for getting it arranged.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 18, 2012)

I have to clutch at straws to explain my bad putting.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 18, 2012)

need to keep the head very still. thats the key!    putting is the easy thing to get right. much more simple than a full swing.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 18, 2012)

What is it with the after shot pose form Gary and Birchy...............sychronised golfing?????????


----------



## Birchy (Nov 18, 2012)

Scouser said:



			What is it with the after shot pose form Gary and Birchy...............sychronised golfing?????????
		
Click to expand...

Trying to work out where the fecker had landed . It was quite sunny so hard to spot the ball.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 18, 2012)

I didnt want to snap during the swings.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 18, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Trying to work out where the fecker had landed . It was quite sunny so hard to spot the ball.
		
Click to expand...

You need to be closer to spot it in the rough mate ....Stu_C taught me that


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 18, 2012)

im glad the glare from the sun blocks out the looks of fear on my face as i watch the ball veer to the right. im also glad the pic doesnt show the divot i took. cresent moon type!


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 18, 2012)

Me and our kid were members here for a year (this was my first club). It hit hard times and had some great membership offers there.... There have been vast improvements over the last 2 years. It had been up for sale for a while, with its future uncertain.  The course was let go a bit, but by the sound of things they have got it back on track! It was originally a 27 hole lay out and was billed as a potential 'premier venue'. It hit hard times, but its good to hear its on the up and you guys had good round! I agree the 9th is a toughie! Take 5 there every time!


----------



## Scouser (Nov 18, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			im glad the glare from the sun blocks out the looks of fear on my face as i watch the ball veer to the right. im also glad the pic doesnt show the divot i took. cresent moon type!
		
Click to expand...

I must be seeing things


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 18, 2012)

thats about perfect. worst/funny thing was i tried to hit a draw


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 18, 2012)

Gary, are you not interested in the north west OOM for next year, I'd be willing to accept your old club's handicap for the time being.
I just thought I'd let you know, before it fills up.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 19, 2012)

yeah, good man! just read the OOM thread. sounds great and a good chance to play new courses!


----------



## Birchy (Nov 19, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Gary, are you not interested in the north west OOM for next year, I'd be willing to accept your old club's handicap for the time being.
I just thought I'd let you know, before it fills up.
		
Click to expand...

I did mention this to him gaffer i promise. Tell him Gary

 Please dont sack me


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 19, 2012)

defo count me in chaps. bring it on


----------



## louise_a (Nov 19, 2012)

having been reading a few threads this morning, I have realised what is wrong with my short game, I should have bought a Miura 60 wedge!


----------



## DelB (Nov 19, 2012)

louise_a said:



			.... I should have bought a Miura 60 wedge!
		
Click to expand...

Hey, stop causing trouble!!!  :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 19, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			defo count me in chaps. bring it on 

Click to expand...

Nice one mate 

If you go onto the thread in arrange a game section you vote for the courses you want to be in


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 19, 2012)

ill have a look at the course websites tonight then make my choices.  ive never played any so any will do me in reality !


----------



## Birchy (Nov 19, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			ill have a look at the course websites tonight then make my choices.  ive never played any so any will do me in reality !
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate. You dont have to vote if you dont want but everybody has to have the chance to


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 19, 2012)

im sure one or two of the websites will jump out at me !


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 19, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Nice one mate 

If you go onto the thread in arrange a game section you vote for the courses you want to be in 

Click to expand...

Welcome on board, Gary, and we wont charge you for a premium rate phone call to vote.

Er, not saying that you normally indulge in such practices......

Well done Captain Birch, you'll be mentioned in despatches.


----------

